

Review our first product release Fab.com/Inspiration - betashop
http://fab.com/inspiration/

======
teyc
I didn't get it. The home page has little to do with flash sales.

~~~
betashop
Hi. See here regarding our strategy:
[http://betashop.com/post/4591690466/getting-social-and-
getti...](http://betashop.com/post/4591690466/getting-social-and-getting-big-
fast)

~~~
teyc
I understand now.

It is a very good looking site. I am a bit lost because there is not a great
deal of visual cues to what I'm supposed to do. (My screen resolution is
1600x900) and the comment bubble didn't cue me in.

I've added a comment (see <http://fab.com/inspiration/submarine-room>). We'll
see whether this get any reactions.

